# April 2010 Group Book Count



## Leslie

*Reading or finished *(category _R_)

R1. Among the Living by Jordan Castillo Price (1231 loc; downloaded 3/29; read 4/3; ****1/2)
R2. Magic's Pawn by Mercedes Lackey (5512 loc; read 4/1-4/2; April reading game pick for me; ****1/2)
R3. The Prayer Waltz by K.Z. Snow (2267 loc; downloaded 3/29; read 4/3; *****)
R4. Criss Cross by Jordan Castillo Price (1768 loc; read 4/4; *****)
R5. Thaw by Jordan Castillo Price (4 pgs, PDF; read 4/4; *****)
R6. Mind Reader by Jordan Castillo Price (6 pgs, PDF; read 4/4; ***1/2)
R7. Body and Soul by Jordan Castillo Price (1803 loc; read 4/4; ****1/2)
R8. Stroke of Midnight by Jordan Castillo Price (180 loc; read 4/4; *****)
R9. Secrets: A PsyCop Novel by Jordan Castillo Price (2085 loc; started 4/4; finished 4/6; ****1/2)
R10. Camp Hell by Jordan Castillo Price (3760 loc; started 4/6; finished 4/7; *****)
R11. Many Happy Returns by Jordan Castillo Price (117 loc; read on 4/9; ****)
R12. Striking Sparks by Jordan Castillo Price (449 loc; read on 4/9; *****)
R13. The High-Class Highwayman by Julia Talbot (2208 loc; read on 4/10; ***1/2)
R14. No Bull by B.A. Tortuga (1253 loc; downloaded 3/23; read on 4/11; *****)
R15. Jude in Chains by K.Z. Snow (1263 loc; read on 4/11; ****)
R16. Sympathy by Jordan Castillo Price (617 loc; read on 4/13; ****)
R17. Magic's Promise by Mercedes Lackey (5106 loc; dl 4/2; started 4/12; probably won't finish)
R18. Tabloid Star by T.A. Chase (3490 loc; started 4/18; finished 4/19; **1/2)
R19. With This Ring: Tabloid Star #2 by T.A. Chase (1188 loc; started and finished 4/19; ***)
R20. If I Must by Amy Lane (1323 loc; started 4/19; finished 4/21; ****)
R21. Angel's Evolution by T.A. Chase (1951 loc; read on 4/21; **** 1/2)
R22. Sandalwood and a Potato by Andy Slayde and Ali Wilde (1566 loc; dl 4/2; read 4/22-4/23; ****)
R23. Love, Sex, Freedom and the Paradox of The Pill by Nancy Gibbs (611 loc; dl and read 4/23; ****)
A24. Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay (5935 loc; started 4/25; finished 4/29; ***1/2)
A25. Probation by Tom Mendicino (5168 loc; started 4/30)

*On the shelf to read* (category _B_)

B1. A Faint Wash of Lavender by Lucius Parhelion (858 loc; downloaded 3/31)
B2. The Twelve Sacred Traditions of Magnificent Mothers-in-Law by Haywood Smith (385 loc; free book; dl 4/2; read a few pages; stupid)
B3. Magic's Price by Mercedes Lackey (5931 loc; dl 4/2)

*Audible* (listening) (category _A_)

A1. Water for Elephants (unabridged) by Sara Gruen, part 1: 5'42" (started listening 4/1; finished 4/7)
A2. Water for Elephants (unabridged) by Sara Gruen, part 2: 5'48" (started listening 4/7; finished 4/14; *****)
A3. Broadway Nights (unabridged) by Seth Rudetsky, part 1 & 2: 10'26" (started listening 4/15; finished 4/24; *****)
A4. The Storm of War by Andrew Roberts, part 1, 7'4" (started listening 4/27; gave up 4/30)

*Samples* (category _S_)

S1. When the Stars Come Out by Rob Byrnes
S2. Raiders Night by Robert Lipsyte (read and deleted; did not buy)
S3. Looking for Alaska by John Green (read and deleted; did not buy)
S4. Teacher Accused: When Homophobia Explodes in a Texas Town by Alvin Granowsky (deleted; did not buy)
S5. The Cat in the Cradle by Jay Bell

Totals:

47,479 locations
10 PDF pages
20+ hours of audio books


----------



## melissa6705

I am in!! Wow, I read more than what I thought I do....

1) Columbine - Dave Cullen - 432 pages - Started 3/31 - Finished 4/4
2) The Running Man - Stephen King - 257 Pages - Started 4/4 - Finshed 4/5
3) The last song - Nicholas Sparks - 400 Pages - Started 4/6 - Finished 4/7
4) Something Borrowed - Emily Griffen - 336 pages - Started 4/7 - Finished 4/9
5) The Starter Wife -Gigi Levangie Grazer - 368 pages - Started 4/9 - Ended 4/10
6) Along for the Ride - Sarah Dessen - 383 pages - Started 4/10 - Finished 4/12
7) The Virgin Suicides - Jeffrey Eugenides - 256 pages - Started 4/12 - Finished 4/14
 It's All about your Husband - Laura Lipton - 352 pages - Started 4/14 - Ended 4/14
9) Bridget Jones's Diary - Helen Fielding - 288 pages - Started 4/15 - Finished 4/19
10) The hotel on the corner of Bitter and sweet - 304 Pages - Started 4/19 - Finished 4/23
11) Nights in Rodanthe - Nicholas Sparks - 256 pages - Started 4/23 - Finished 4/24
12) A walk to Remember - Nicholas Sparks - 256 pages - Started 4/24 - Finished 4/24
13) Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte - 624 pages - Started 4/24 - 78% Completed


----------



## Geoffrey

Being on vacation is sure conducive to extra reading ....

1. 1634: The Ram Rebellion - Eric Flint & Virginia deMarce - Alt. History - 100% - 1962 locations read in April - 120 pages - finished April 1
2. Best Vacation that Never Was - Lynn Lorenz	- gay fiction - 100% - 5266 locations - 319 pages - finished 4/2
3. A Canticle For Liebowitz - Arthur Miller - apocalyptic - 100% - 5451 locations - 332 pages - finished 4/4
4. Because You Despise Me - J.S. Cook - gay fiction - 100% - 3757 locations - 229 pages - finished 4/5
5. Tempo Rubato - Corporate Thriller - 100% - 13202 locations - 805 pages - finished 4/14
6. Ariel - Steven Boyett - Apocalypse, fantasy - 100% - 6392 locations - 448 pages - finished 4/16
7. Take My Picture - Giselle Ellis - gay fiction - 100% - 2992 locations - 183 pages - finished 4/17
8. Grantville Gazette, Volume 1 - Eric Flint - alt. history - 100% - 4121 locations - 252 pages - finished 4/19
9. 1635: The Cannon Law - Eric Flint and Andrew Dennis - Alt. History - 100% - 6962 location - 419 pages - finished 4/21
10. Dreamer: A Novel of the Silent Empire - Steven Harper - Sci-Fi, Space opera - 100% - 4984 locations - 304 pages - finished 4/23
11. Swan Song - Robert McCammon - Apocalypse - 100% - 15306 locations - 960 pages - finished 4/28
12. A Bit of Rough - Laura Baumbaugh - Erotica - 100% - 3452 locations - 136 pages - finished 4/28
13. Grantville Gazette, volume 2 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 100% - 7095 locations - 433 pages - finished 4/30


----------



## luvmy4brats

*April 2010*

*Finished*
60. *Blood Bound* (Mercy Thompson, Book 2)







_ by Patricia Briggs _(re-read) - 5,385 locations - finished 4/6
61. *Iron Kissed* (Mercy Thompson, Book 3)







_ by Patricia Briggs _ - 4,625 locations - finished 4/10
62. *Darkfever* (Fever, Book 1)







_ by Karen Marie Moning_ - 4,344 locations - finished 4/26
63. *The Speed of Dark*







_ by Elizabeth Moon_ - 5,749 locations (reading for April reading game) - finished 4/28
64. *Bloodfever* (Fever, Book 2)







_ by Karen Marie Moning_ - 4,591 locations - finished 4/29

*April Reading Totals: 5 books; 24,694 locations*

 January: 10 books; 68,621 locations 
February: 18 books; 90,447 locations 
March: 31 books; 180,164 locations


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in April*
*1. Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet 304 pages Kindle! 
2. Flirt 192 pages Kindle!
3. Cheaper by the Dozen 224 pages DTB[/color]
4. Ender's Game 384 pages Kindel!*

Currently reading:_Sabriel 336 pages DTB _
Up next: Victory of Eagles 342 pages Kindle!

*Read since 9/9*
Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 336 pages Kindle!
Covet 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle!
Catching Fire 400 pages DTB
Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!
Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3) 320 pages Kindle!
Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 368 pages Kindle!
The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle! 
Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!
Kiss Me Deadly 288 pages Kindle! 
The Eyre Affair 384 pages Kindle!
His Majesty's Dargon 384 pages Kindle!
Throne of Jade 432 pages Kindle!
Lost in a Good Book 432 pages Kindle!
Black Powder War 400 pages Kindle!
Well of Lost Plots 416 pages Kindle!
Restoree 256 pages Kindle!
Empire of Ivory 416 pages Kindle!
New Moon 608 pages Kindle!
Eclipse 640 pages Kindle!
Breaking Dawn 768 pages Kindle!
Midnight Sun 264 pages PDF
Something Rotten 416 pages Kindle!
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet 304 pages Kindle!
Flirt 192 pages Kindle!
Cheaper by the Dozen 224 pages DTB
Ender's Game 384 pages Kindle!


----------



## Maxx

April:

1.  The Woman in White (kindle) 13% through as of 4/1 completed 4/30 pages read in April, 371
2.  A Dirty Job (audiobook) began 4/1, completed 4/16, 405 pages
3.  The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society (audiobook) began 4/18, completed 4/24, 290 pages
4.  The Street of a Thousand Blossoms (audiobook) began 4/24, 33% complete on 4/30, 148 pages

Total Books Completed:  3


Total Pages Read:  1214


----------



## Chad Winters

*Currently Reading:*
_Sam Gunn Omnibus_ by Ben Bova (DTB) decided to wade through DTB backlog since getting Kindle
_The Trouble with Physics_
_Elfhunter_ by Archer
_Power Lines_ by Anne McCaffrey
_Herris Serrano_ (baen.com Omnibus) by Elizabeth Moon

*Finished:*
_Ender's Shadow_ by Orson Scott Card
_Grimspace_


----------



## pawsplus

My rating follows page #s.

4/3--Davidson, Andrew--The Gargoyle. 480 pp. (9) This was a "Quasi-Official April Reading Game" rec and it was great! 
4/1--Rushdie, Salman--The Enchantress of Florence. 368 pp. (7) I didn't love it as much as I expected to. I'm still trying to figure out why, LOL.


----------



## crebel

04/01 How to Woo a Spinster, Kasey Michaels (kindle) 817 locations HR - too short to be more than a puff romance  
04/02 Talk of the Town, Lisa Wingate (kindle) 3669 locations - Contemporary Christian Fiction/Romance     I would have given it 5 smilies if the ending was more conclusive
04/03 Suddenly, Candace Camp (kindle) 5056 locations      HR
04/06 Never Say Never, Lisa Wingate (kindle) 3787 locations     Another easy, enjoyable read with characters you come to love. I'll keep watching for the rest of the series to fall in price, I'm not paying 9.99 for books that are available in paperback for $5.40
04/07 Icy Heat: A Heat series story, Leigh Wyndfield 3341 locations    A free Book. Romance in outerspace with plenty of sex and violence.
04/09 A River in the Sky, Elizabeth Peters (kindle) 4960 locations      Still one of my favorite mystery series
04/10 To Be Seduced, Ann Stephens (kindle) 3652 locations    HR
04/11 Cream Puff Murder, Joanne Fluke (kindle) 5087 locations     cozy mystery with great recipes
04/12 A Hint of Seduction, Amelia Grey (kindle) 5496 locations     HR
04/13 A Taste of Temptation, Amelia Grey (kindle) 5633 locations     HR
04/15 Buried Diamonds, April Henry (kindle) 5021     I had considered this a cozy series, but this one is a much darker read than the others, more mystery, less cozy (harder license plates too )
04/16 Lady of Mildweed Manor, Julie Klassen (kindle) Regency Inspirational Romance. Had a hard time getting into this one and stopped after 500 locations.
04/15 The Apothecary's Daughter, Julie Klassen (kindle) 4081 locations   + enjoyed this inspirational regency
04/16 Promise Me Tonight, Sara Lindsey (kindle) 5076 locations     HR - they lived happily ever after
04/17 If Books Could Kill, Kate Carlisle (kindle) 4678 locations      Cozy mystery with a crazy cast of characters and multiple leading men a'la Janet Evanovich. Good mystery, lots of fun
04/17 Shipwrecked and Seduced, Amanda McCabe (kindle) 735 locations      short HR
04/18 A Stitch in Crime, Betty Hechtman (kindle) 3721 locations    Cozy Mystery
04/19 Catherine and the Captain, Margaret Lake (kindle) 10518 locations      HR, even better than her first book - Romantic, poignant, historically interesting
04/20 The Proof is in the Pudding, Melinda Wells (kindle) 4962 locations      Excellent cozy with good recipes and nicely developing romance for female lead character
04/22 Lessons in French, Laura Kinsale (kindle) 7404 locations     completely different from other HR books by Kinsale, this is a light, "madcap" historical romance 
04/25 Town in a Blueberry Jam, B.B. Haywood (kindle) 4862 locations    Cozy Mystery
04/27 Beauty Like the Night, Liz Carlyle (kindle) 8268 locations     HR from 2000 that I didn't remember until rereading 
04/28 Null Pointer (A Joshua Jones Mystery), Ken McConnell (kindle) 2259 locations  mystery - Had a hard time getting through this one, too "techie" for me, I think
04/28 January Juggling The Jentons, Bill McGrath (kindle) 2481 locations     mystery - really liked the Xara Smith, a female PI who happens to be gay. Hated the lack of proofreading - too used for to, loose for lose and secrete for secret throughout the book. Author also spent a great deal of time talking about "telephone luds" as a investigative technique, but never defined them and "luds" did not come up on dictionary search. Internet research finally told me it is an acronym LUDS for Local Usage Details.
04/29 Carpenter's Lady, The, NEW EDITION, Barbara Delinsky (kindle) 3770 locations      Contemporary Romance. This may have been a free book, it's not something I would normally have purchased, but it was good romance with a little bit of steam
04/30 Wicked Earl, Wanton Widow, Bronwyn Scott (kindle) 1051 locations      short HR


----------



## Gayle

Yup, I'm in again. 

1. *Whispering Rock* by Robyn Carr (Virgin River Bundle Book 3) 5244 locations - finished 4/1
2. *A Virgin River Christmas* by Robyn Carr (Virgin River Bundle Book 4) 3958 locations - finished 4/3
3. *Tempo Rubato* by Brendan Carroll 14833 locations - finished 4/12
4. *Lavender Morning* by Jude Deveraux 5946 locations - finished 4/14
5. *Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel * by Sierra Rose 5587 locations - finished 4/17
6. *Deep in the Valley* by Robyn Carr 5139 locations - finished 4/20
7. *Just Over the Mountain* by Robyn Carr 4862 locations - finished 4/21
8. *Down by the River* by Robyn Carr 4640 locations - finished 4/23
9. *Victory Cove* by Maureen A. Miller 4312 locations - finished 4/28
10. *Hot Blooded* by Christine Feehan, Maggie Shayne, Emma Holly and Angela Knight 5794 locations - (finished 2959 locations)


----------



## cagnes

1. The Grand Sophy by Georgette Heyer (5153 locations) - finished 04/01
2. Delicate Edible Birds by Lauren Groff (320 pages) - finished 04/01
3. Tapestry by Lynn Kurland, Madeline Hunter, Karen Marie Moning, Sherrilyn Kenyon (5153 locations) - finished 04/02
4. When Strangers Marry (Vallerands, #1) by Lisa Kleypas (400 pages) - finished 04/03
5. Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane (4949 locations) - finished 04/05
6. The Enchanted April  by Elizabeth von Arnim (4129 locations) - finished 04/07
7. Darkfever (Fever, #1) by Karen Marie Moning (4344 locations) - finished 04/09
8. The Bone Garden by Tess Gerritsen (384 pages) - finished 04/09 
9. Bloodfever (Fever, #2) by Karen Marie Moning (320 pages) - finished 04/10
10. Faefever (Fever, #3) by Karen Marie Moning (352 pages) - finished 04/10
11. Dreamfever (Fever, #4) by Karen Marie Moning (400 pages) - finished 04/12
12. Then Came You (Gamblers, #1) by Lisa Kleypas (384 pages) - finished 04/13
13. Dark Lover (Black Dagger Brotherhood, #1) by J.R. Ward (416 pages) - finished 04/14
14. Dreaming of You (Gamblers, #2) by Lisa Kleypas (384 pages) - finished 04/15
15. Lover Eternal (Black Dagger Brotherhood, #2) by J.R. Ward (464 pages) - finished 04/16
16. Lover Awakened (Black Dagger Brotherhood, #3) by J.R. Ward (464 pages) - finished 04/17
17. Lover Revealed (Black Dagger Brotherhood, #4) by J.R. Ward (480 pages) - finished 04/19
18. Lover Unbound (Black Dagger Brotherhood, #5) by J.R. Ward (8641 locations) - finished 04/20
19. Moon Called (Mercy Thompson, #1) by Patricia Briggs (5168 locations) - finished 04/22
20. Lover Enshrined (Black Dagger Brotherhood, #6) by J.R. Ward (560 pages) - finished 04/23
21. Lover Avenged (Black Dagger Brotherhood, #7) by J.R. Ward (544 pages) - finished 04/26
22. Blood Bound (Mercy Thompson, #2) by Patricia Briggs (5,385 locations) - finished 04/27
23. The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton (560 pages) - finished 04/29


----------



## LauraElizabeth

*Books Finished in April*
K54. Murder, She Wrote: A Little Yuletide Murder by Donald Bain







3652 locations (304 pages)
K55. The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen







4091 locations (416 pages)
K56. The Dark Tide by Andrew Gross







6160 locations (448 pages)
K57. The Art of Being Minimalist by Everett Bogue







765 locations. I paid half of what it is now and half-price was way too much.
K58. 66 Love Letters by Larry Crabb







6748 locations (432 pages)
K59. Against All Odds (Heroes of Quantico Series Book #1) by Irene Hannon







4875 locations (336 pages)
K60. Take One (Above The Line Series #1) by Karen Kingsbury







5286 locations (352 pages)
K61. Storey's Guide To Raising Chickens by Gail Damerow







3963 locations (352 pages)
K62. Organize Your Corpses by Mary Jane Maffini







5219 locations (288 pages)
K63. Less Is More: Embracing Simplicity For A Healthy Planet, A Caring Economy and Lasting Happiness by Cecile Andrews & Wanda Urbanska







2623 locations (288 pages)
K64. Don't Miss Your Life! An Uncommon Guide to Living with Freedom, Laughter, and Grace by Charlene Ann Baumbich







3864 locations (272 pages)
K65. Worst Case by James Patterson







3787 locations (368 pages)
K66. A Series of Unfortunate Events #1 The Bad Beginning by Lemony Snicket







1305 locations (162 pages)

*Samples Read*
Grace Notes (April 1-30) by Philip Yancey









I also read: Trouble in Paradise 248 pages, Revenge in Paradise 306 pages, and Justice in Paradise 288 pages, by Terrye Robins. These were the first non-Kindle books I have read since getting my Kindle in November 2009. I had not heard of the author but she is going to be speaking at the teeny-tiny library in the little town five miles away in a few weeks. I wanted to read her books before her visit and her books were not available on Kindle. Boy was it weird reading a book again. So much easier on the Kindle!


----------



## pidgeon92

Age of Innocence -- Edith Wharton







-- 320 pages -- 4/5/10
Flawless -- Joshua Spanogle







-- 496 pages -- 4/10/10
Life on Hold -- Karen McQuestion







-- 4/7/10
Widow's War -- Sally Gunning







-- 336 pages -- 4/11/10
The Last Single Woman in America --Cindy Guidry







-- 304 pages -- gave up at 40%


----------



## dnagirl

As always, currently reading is in black, finished is in green and abandoned in red.

Continued from March
1. _The Year's Best Science Fiction - 25th Volume _ (Kindle) - started 3/25/10, 704 pages, 50% finished
2. _Definitely Dead_ by Charlaine Harris (Kindle) - started 3/31/10, finished 4/1/10, 4460 loc

New for April
1. _All Together Dead_ by Charlaine Harris (Kindle) - started 4/1/10, finished 4/2/10, 4701 loc
2. _From Dead to Worse_ by Charlaine Harris (Kindle) - started 4/2/10, finished 4/5/10, 4253 loc
3. _Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins (DTB) - started 4/5/10, finished 4/6/10, 400 pages
4. _Columbine_ by Dave Cullen (Kindle) - started 4/6/10, finished 4/9/10, 7500 loc
5. _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ by Stieg Larsson (Kindle) - started 4/10/10, finished 4/17/10, 7839 loc
6. _The American Book of the Dead_ by Henry Baum (Kindle) - started 4/19/10, finished 4/20/10, 3876 loc
7. _Beloved_ by Toni Morrison (Kindle) - started 4/21/10, finished 4/24/10, 4696 loc


----------



## WilliamM

*Currently reading :*

Public Enemies - Bryan Burrough


----------



## mistyd107

I'm in. Hopefully my reading will go back to normal in April
1. The Last Song-Nicholas Sparks 400 Pgs 6,664 Loc K2 Started 3/29/10 Finished 4/3/10     
2. Rogue Wave-Maureen A Miller 244 pgs 3,939 Loc K2 Started 4/9/10 Finished 4/14/10    
3. Victory Cove-Maureen A Miller 258 pgs 4,312 Loc K2 Started 4/14/10 Finished 4/17/10     
4. Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs-Olivia Darnell 470 Pgs 11,180 Loc K2 Started 4/21/10


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1._The Crime Writer (Unabridged)_Gregg HurwitzNovelAudiobook10:55 hours04/05/20103.75 stars2._Counterknowledge_Damian ThompsonNon-FictionKindle1489 locations04/01/20102.25 stars3.Deep EndJ.G. BallardShort StoryDTB8 pages04/02/20103.50 stars4._Two Rivers_T. GreenwaldNovelKindle5068 locations04/04/20103.25 stars5.Dreams in the Witch HouseH.P. LovecraftShort StoryiBooks50 pages04/05/20104.00 stars6._Anthill_Edward O. WilsonNovelKindle4610 locations04/08/20104.00 stars7._The Fall of Hyperion (Unabridged)_Dan SimmonsScience FictionAudiobook21:49 hours04/26/20104.00 stars8._People of the Book_Geraldine BrooksNovelKindle5629 locations04/11/20103.50 stars9._Dweller_Jeff StrandHorrorDTB292 pages04/13/20103.75 stars10._Matterhorn_Karl MarlantesNovelKindle7115 locations04/19/20104.00 stars11._Empire in Black and Gold_Adrian TchaikovskyFantasyDTB612 pages04/25/20103.75 stars12._Tinkers_Paul HardingNovelKindle1651 locations04/26/20104.00 stars13._Demon (Unabridged)_John VarleyScience FictionAudiobook19:36 hoursIn Progress14._Scattered Suns_Kevin J. AndersonScience FictionKindle11284 locations04/30/20103.50 stars15._They Shoot Horses, Don't They?_Horace McCoyCrimeDTB116 pages04/30/20104.50 stars16.Think Like a DinosaurJames Patrick KellyShort StoryKindle359 locations04/30/20103.99 stars17.Mount OlympusBen BovaShort StoryKindle741 locations04/30/20103.50 stars18.MicrobeJoan SlanczawskiShort StoryKindle230 locations04/30/20103.25 stars

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES*January25,5201,95658,7723,457February34,73469346,6972,737March31,9141,53057,9243,407April38,1761,07856,5023,324     *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES*130,3535,257219,72212,925
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## chipotle

All books are Kindle versions.

2010 RITA AWARDS FINALISTS

1. What Happens in London by Julia Quinn - pretty good
2. Diamonds of Welbourne Manor, anthology - 3 novellas, good, liked the 1st one best
3. Fireside by Susan Wiggs - ok but confusing, probably best to read this series in order
4. Too Good to Be True by Kristan Higgins - a lot of fun, my fave so far this month

OTHER
5. Killer Cruise by Laura Levine - Jaine Austen mystery, really funny
6. Angels Fall by Nora Roberts - very good
7. Curveball by Kate Angell - in progress

FREE
8. Miss Match by Erynn Mangum - ok, occasionally funny, a bit heavy-handed but I'm not their target audience
9. A Passion Most Pure by Julie Lessman - ok, mixed feelings about the love triangle
10. Daring Chloe by Laura Jensen Walker - pretty good, especially the part in Paris
11. The Someday List by Stacy Hawkins Adams - good
12. The Shop on Blossom Street by Debbie Macomber - pretty good

DID NOT FINISH
Peculiar Treasures by Robin Jones Gunn - was Free
Dirty Sexy Knitting by Christie Ridgway - too depressing with the suicidal hero 
Tempting Fate by Alissa Johnson - just couldn't get into it


----------



## dpinmd

I'm in! (another newbie!)

*Finished as of 4/12/10:*
(oops, finished Mercy Thompson #5 on 3/31, so I guess I can't count it for April, LOL!)
_Saving CeeCee Honeycutt_, Beth Hoffman (started in March) Finished 4/2/10
_The Family Trade_, Charles Stross (April reading game pick from Geoffrey) Finished 4/5/10
_Naked in Death_, JD Robb, Finished 4/7/10
_Glory in Death_, JD Robb, Finished 4/8/10
_Immortal in Death_, JD Robb, Finished 4/10/10
_Regularly Scheduled Life_, K.A. Mitchell (another suggestion from Geoffrey), Finished 4/12/10
_The Name of the Wind_, Philip Rothfuss, Finished 4/24/10 (*INCREDIBLE* book -- Wow.)
_Moon Dance (Vampire for Hire)_, J.R. Rain (KB author), Finished 4/28/10

*Currently reading:*
_Magic Bites_ (Kate Daniels #1), Ilona Andrews

*Up Next:*
Not sure, probably _Magic Burns_ (Kate Daniels #2), Ilona Andrews, or _Rapture in Death_ (In Death #4), JD Robb


----------



## dobes

OK. I'll try it.

*Now Reading*

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson at location 2161 of 12789 on March 31

*Next*

The Forgery of Venus by Michael Gruber


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I forgot all about this last month!

On April 1, I expect to still be reading:

1. Chronic City, Jonathan Lethem (87% read)
2. Touching the Void, by Joe I'm-forgetting-his-last-name (read about a chapter so far, really interesting already)


----------



## Annalog

Anna's Book List for March 2010

Note: Books are linked to Amazon Kindle edition page (unless otherwise noted).


*#**Book**-3 to +3**Type**Jan. Pages**Jan. Locations**Kindle File Size**Status*1._The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic (Wysard and Lord Brother Combined Edition)_ by Carolyn Kephart  +1Kindle 1400 KB*Finished* 3 April, started 26 Mar. Loc 9320 on 1 April.2._Elfhunter_ by C. S. Marks Kindle 11957 - 31281617 KB*Current*, started 30 Mar., location 3128 on 1 April. Reread for book club.3._A Very Long Engagement_ by Sébastien Japrisot  +2Library Audio  KB*Finished* 4 Mar., started 1 April. (9 CD, 9.5 hours).4._The Man Who Was Thursday_ by G. K. Chesterton Kindle   KB*Finished*, started 4 April.5._Shutter Island_ by Dennis Lehane  +1Library Hardcover325KB*Finished* 7 April, started 5 April. April Book Game.6._Hole in One_ Catherine Aird Library Audio   *Finished* 10 April, started 6 April. (5 CD, 5.5 hours).7._Raising Chickens For Dummies®_ by Kimberly Willis with Rob Ludlow  +2Kindle40877622746 KB*Finished* 19 April, started 7 April. Reread as I have not yet found my other chicken books.8._The Voyage of the Narwhal_ Andrea Barrett (Author), George Guidall (Narrator)  +2Library Audio   *Finished* 17 April, started 10 April. (11 CD, hours). I think I could listen to anything read by George Guidall.9._The Unbearable Lightness of Scones_ by Alexander Mccall Smith Library Audio   *Current*, started 19 April. ( CD, hours).10._Eight Women, Two Model Ts, and the American West_ by Joanne Wilke  +1Library Paperback169  *Finished* 24 April, started 19 April.  finished   * KB** hours*

Anna's Book List for March 2010

Rating column uses standard smileys (       ) which could be seen as -3 to +3. Positive ratings indicate a book I liked; the higher ratings indicate how likely I would be to read again. Higher ratings do not necessarily indicate the quality of the book. For negative ratings, the rating indicates how much I did not like the book.


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Thoughts From the Chicken Bus * by Jenifer Bubenik (4/2)
no pages; 2313 locations    
2. *Distant Cousin * by Al Past (4/5)
390 pages; 8349 locations    
3. *Color: A Natural History of the Palette * by Victoria Finlay (4/17)
464 pages; 6837 locations     
4. *The Power of Verbal Intelligence * by Tony Buzan
abandoned at 63%, location 2764
5. *A Summer in the Country * by Marcia Willett (4/22)
432 pages; 4637 locations    
6. *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo * by Stieg Larsson (4/29)
480 pages; 7839 locations


----------



## akagriff

1.  Gone with the Wind  Margaret Mitchell  19,296 Locations  Finished 4/19
2.  Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet  Jamie Ford  4,611 Locations  Finished 4/23
3.  Cape Refuge  Terri Blackstock  6,907 Locations  Finished 4/30


----------



## ElaineOK

Oct. 09 -- 8; Nov. 09 -- 4, Dec. 09 -- 7, Jan. 10 -- 8, Feb. 10 -- 4, Mar. 10 -- 9, Apr. 10 -- 6.

I saw this post go up earlier today, but I had to wait a while. If I'm not on the 2nd page, I wouldn't know where to find me. Well I USED to be on the 2nd page. Took me forever to find my spot.

1. Spellbound







, Nora Roberts 81 pages;

2. Major Pettigrew's Last Stand







, Helen Simonson 368 pages;

3. The Jesus I Never Knew







, Philip Yancey 304 pages;

4. Heart of the Sea







, Nora Roberts 400 pages;

5. Slow Hands







, Leslie Kelly 228 pages;

6. Create Your Own Blog: 6 Easy Projects to Start Blogging Like a Pro







, Tris Hussey 336 pages.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Margaret

1. _Galileo's Daughter_ by Dava Sobel 6053 locations   
The life of Galileo told through actual writing and letters. Not an easy read, but worth the effort.
2. _Cast Member Confidential_ by Chris Mitchell 4402 locations  
Fairly entertaining, it is everything you didn't want to know about working as a Disney cast member.
3. _Going Bovine_ by Libba Bray 7719 locations    
A young misfit suffering from mad cow disease goes on a quest to save his own life and maybe the
world as we know it - I loved it.
4. _Worst Case_ by James Patterson and Michael Ledwidge 3786 locations  
This is the latest installment in Patterson's Michael Bennett series. I liked the story, but Patterson's
trademark short chapters are very annoying to read on the Kindle - I was constantly turning pages;
even the chapter numbers get their own page.
5. _Woods Runner_ by Gary Paulson 172 pages    
Fictional story of a boy's coming of age interspersed with historical facts gives an interesting story
of how the American Revolution affected one family living on the frontier.
6. _This Pen for Hire_ by Laura Levine 3064 locations   
Cozy type of mystery, first book in a series, I will read some of the others
7. _The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker_ by Leanna Renee Hieber 5459 locations   
A love story that brings mythology together with a good versus evil story - it was a little too drawn
out. 
8. _Shushi for One?_ by Camy Tang 5996 locations  
Christian, Asian Chick Lit? Entertaining, but too many genres to stuff into one book.
9._The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland Age 42 and Three-Quarters_ by Barbara Silkstone 3346 
locations    A quick and enjoyable read, chick lit with a twist
10. _Life's a Beach_ by Claire Cook 4824 locations   
I liked this one - loved the main character, but the plot was just ok.


----------



## BTackitt

Book 1. Dark of the Day - 755 K Loc Finished
Book 2. Vault of the Beast_A.E.can Vogt - 444 K Loc. Finished
Book 3. A Lifetime Ago - 628 K Loc Finished
Book 4. Peeping Tom - 400 K Loc Finished 
Book 5. Connections - 325 K Loc Finished
Book 6. Snowball's Chance - 304 K Loc Finished
Book 7. Miss Match - 2927 K Loc FInished
Book 8. One Night in Boston - 5135 K Loc Finished
Book 9. Weetzie Bat - 795 K Loc FInished
Book 10. Are you Afraid of the Dark? - 4525 K Loc Finished
Book 11. Against all Odds - 4835 K Loc Finished
Book 11. (Microbiology notes) totalling 2500 K Loc - Finished
Book 12. Wicked Lovely - 4258 K Loc Finished
Book 13. The Time Machine, H.G. Wells - 1215 K Loc Finished
Book 14. Regina in the Sun: Children of the Goddess Book 1 - 3202 K Loc Finished
Book 15. A Dangerous Path - 4020 K Loc Finished
Book 16. Lux in Shadow: Children of the goddess Book 2 - 3273 K Loc Finished
Book 17. Twilight Guardian: CotG Book 3 - 2862 K Loc Finished
Book 18. Midnight Falls: CotG Book 4 - 3035 K Loc Finished
Book 19. Armend & Dangerous - 854 K Loc Finished
Book 20. Avari Nyx - 688 K Loc Finished
Book 21. Stone Lord - I dont think this was the complete book, I felt like I was really left outta something on this. - 509 K Loc Finished
Book 22. Atonement - 505 K Loc Finished
Book 23. Bed of Roses - 5930 K Loc Finished
Book 24. Ink Exchange - 4024 K Loc Finished
Book 25. Fragile Eternity - 4704 K Loc Finished
Book 26. microbiology notes totalling - 2107 K Loc Finished
Book 27. Inked - 7200 K Loc Finished
Book 28. Bite Me - 4140 K Loc Finished
Book 29. 33 A.D. - 5050 K Loc Finished
Book 30. Holiday Hearts - 855 K Loc Finished
Book 30. Storms & Second Chances (Moonlighting FanFiction) - 744 K Loc Finished
Book 31. The Dark Tide - 5872 K Loc Finished


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in

1   Eye of the Beholder by Ruth Ann Nordin, 276 pages, finished
2   Falling In Love With Her Husband by Ruth Ann Nordin, 286 pages, finished
3   With This Ring, I Thee Dread, Ruth Ann Nordin, 109 pages, finished
4   Romancing Adrienne by Ruth Ann Nordin, 156 pages, finished
5   In The Warrior's Bed by Mary Wine, 368 pages, finished
6   Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning, 384 pages, finished
7   Bloodfever by Karen Marie Moning, 384 pages, finished
8   Faefever by Karen Marie Moning, 416 pages, finished
9   Dreamfever by Karen Marie Moning, 400 pages, finished
10 The Edge of Morning by Desiree Holt, finished
11 Unbreakable by Sidney Somers, 240 pages, finished
12 You Can't Stop Me by Matthew Clemens, 320 pages, finished
13 Lessons in Love by Kate Davies, finished
14 Advantage Disadvantage by Yale Jaffe, 252 pages...
15 Stripped Away by Sydney Somers, finished
16 Storm Warning by Sydney Somers, finished


----------



## Andra

1.	The Phoenix Unchained by Mercedes Lackey and James Mallory  6852 locations
2.	The Phoenix Endangered by Mercedes Lackey and James Mallory  7157 locations
3.	The Phoenix Transformed by Mercedes Lackey and James Mallory  511 pages
4.	Anna and Her Daughters by D.E. Stevenson  278 pages
5.	The Capricorn Stone by Madeleine Brent  pages
6.	Remember Me to Harold Square by Paula Danziger  139 pages
7.	Thames Doesn’t Rhyme with James by Paula Danziger  144 pages
8.	Miss Julia Paints the Town by Ann B. Ross  326 pages
9.	Dropped Dead Stitch by Maggie Sefton  278 pages
10.	Class Mothers by Katherine Stewart  249 pages
11.	The Cinderella Pact by Sarah Strohmeyer  290 pages
12.	Murder With Peacocks by Donna Andrews  312 pages
13.	Wreaked by Carol Higgins Clark  3487 locations
14.	The Shadow of Your Smile by Mary Higgins Clark  4443 locations
15.	The Kobayashi Maru by Julia Ecklar  2697 locations
16.	Miss Match by Erynn Mangum  2931 locations
17.	Catherine and the Captain by Margaret Lake  10518 locations
18.	Borrower of the Night by Elizabeth Peters (audio)  7 hours 11 min
19.	Vi Agra Falls by Mary Daheim  326 pages
20.	Santa, Baby by Jennifer Cruise, Lori Foster and Carly Phillips  328 pages
21.	The Mysterious Benedict Society and the Prisoner’s Dilemma by Trenton Lee Stewart  391 pages
22.	Waltzing at the Piggly Wiggly by Robert Dalby  309 pages
23.	The Phoenix and the Carpet by E. Nesbit  3479 locations
24.	The Double Comfort Safari Club by Alexander McCall Smith  3178 locations
25.	Magic’s Pawn by Mercedes Lackey  5512 locations
26.	Magic’s Promise by Mercedes Lackey  5106 locations
27.	Magic’s Price by Mercedes Lackey  5931 locations
28.	Holly Blues by Susan Wittig Albert  288 pages
29.	Amber Brown is not a Crayon by paula Danziger  80 pages
30.	Lisa and Lottie by Erich Kastner  136 pages
31.	Homer Price by Robert McCloskey  160 pages
32.	Centerburg Tales by Robert McCloskey  128 pages
33.	Queen’s Own (includes Arrows of the Queen, Arrow’s Flight and Arrow’s Fall) by Mercedes Lackey  726 pages
34.	Winds of Fate by Mercedes Lackey  464 pages
35.	Winds of Change by Mercedes Lackey  480 pages


----------



## nelmsm

1. The Walk   Lee Goldberg   5,579 locations   4/1/10
2. Street Without Joy  Bernard Fall  4,617 locations  4/17/10
3. The Siege  Stephen White  5,964 locations  4/30/10


----------



## ladyknight33

*77,304 locations in April 2010*
1. _*Raising Jake * _ Charlie Carillo 5801 locations start 04/01 finish 04/04
2. _*His Redeeming Bride*_ Ruth Nordin 4480 locations start and finish 04/06
3. *Eye of the Beholder* Ruth Nordin 4696 location stand and finish 04/06
4. _*Falling in Love With Her Husband * _ Ruth Nordin 4685 locations start and finish 04/07
5. _*Dinner with a Perfect Stranger * _ David Gregory 1195 locations start and finish 04/10
6. _*A Day with a Perfect Stranger * _ David Gregory 1146 locations start and finish 04/10
7. _*90 Minutes in Heaven: A True Story*_ Dan Piper 1790 locations start and finish 04/10
8. *The Boyfriend League* Rachel Hawthrone 3080 locations start 04/10 finish 04/13
9. *Against All Odds * Irene Hannon 4875 locations start 04/14 finish 04/16
10. _*An Eye for an Eye*_ Irene Hannon 2930 locations start and finish 04/18
11. *In Harms Way* Irene Hannon 5082 locations start and finish 04/19
12. *Danger in a Small* Town Ginny Aiken 2770 locations start 04/20 finsh 04/21
13. *Suspicion* Ginny Aiken locations 3140 start 04/21 finish 04/22
14. *Someone to Trust* Ginny Aiken 2452 locations start 04/24 finish 04/25
15. _*Football Genius * _ Tim Green 2733 locations start 04/25 finish 04/26
16. _*One Night in Boston * _ Allie Boniface 5362 locations start and finish 04/27
17 _*One Night in Memphis * _ Allie Boniface 4028 locations start and finish 04/28
18 _*Wounded Healer * _ Donna Fleisher 5475 locations start 04/27 finish 04/28
19 _*Warriors Heart * _ Donna Fleisher 5402 locations start and finish 04/29
20 _*Valiant Hope*_ Donna Fleisher 5782 locations stand and finish 04/30


----------



## drenee

*The Rocky Road to Romance* by Janet Evanovich. Library book on Sony Touch. 261 pgs.   
*Bonnie Prince Charlie* by G.A. Henry. Library book on Sony Touch. 452 pages.  
*Summer at Willow Lake* by Susan Wiggs. K-book. 5,974 loc.    
*Blossom Time* by Joan Smith. Library book on Sony Touch. 127 pages.   
*The Winter Lodge* by Susan Wiggs. K-book. 5,139 loc.   
*Breathing Room* by Susan Elizabeth Phillips. Library book on my Sony Touch. 379 pages.    

*Rhett Butler's People* by Donald McCaig. Audiobook. 18 hrs. 14 min. 
*Love Comes Softley* by Janette Oke. Audiobook. 7 hrs. 37 min.    
*An Irish Country Doctor* by Patrick Taylor. Audiobook. 10 hrs. 56 min.     
deb


----------



## LauraB

I'm in:
Continuing The Mists of Avalon , location 10413 out of 21543 *I just can't seem to get into this book. I've been trying to read it for a read it for a year. I can get 1000 locations then have to walk away. Pick it up later, thinking I'm in the mood and loose it after another 1000. *1000 kindle locations this month) *
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, Dawn of the Dreadfuls in *paperback- 276 Pages*
April 13-15 Blood Sucking Fiends , Christopher Moore, *paperback- 304 pages*
April 15-18 You Suck , Christopher Moore, *paperback, 352 pages*
April 19-22 Bite Me, Christopher Moore, *4024 kindle locations Kindle*
Now reading:
New York , Rutherfurd. *Kindle, read 6002* kindle locations this month (out of 18,392)

Totals for April:
Paper: 932 pages
Kindle: 11,026 locations


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs - Olivia Darnell - 11180 locations
2.  The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson - DTB - 602 pages 
3.  The Surgeon - Tess Gerritsen - 4646 locations
4.  The Dark Tide - Andrew Gross - 6160 locations
5.  Miss Match - Erynn Mangum - 2931 locations
6.  Show of Evil - William Diehl - DTB - 402 pages
7.  The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins - 4707


----------



## Aravis60

Currently Reading:
1. The Fiery Cross by Diana Gabaldon

Finished in April:
1. The Horse and His Boy by C.S. Lewis (started 3/23, finished 4/4) - 217 pgs. 
2. Witches Abroad by Terry Pratchett (started 3/28, finished 4/7)- 350 pgs.
3. Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman (started 3/29, finished 4/11)- 336 pgs.
4. The Tree Shepherd's Daughter by Gillian Summers (finished 4/18, I think)- 336
5. The Magician's Nephew by C.S. Lewis (finished 4/19)- 186 pgs.
6. A Bride Most Begrudging by Deeanne Gist (started 4/16, finished 4/20)- 352 pgs.
7. Into the Wildewood by Gillian Summers (started 4/18, finished 4/22)-312 pgs. 
8. The Secret of the Dread Forest by Gillian Summers (started 4/22, finished 4/26)- 288 pgs.
9. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH by Robert C. O'Brien (started 4/27, finished 4/2- 233 pgs.


----------



## Tracey

Can I join in (newbie here as well)? What a great way to keep track of what you read each month, although I am putting all my read books in my Archives folder and that will tell me how many I have read during the year.

Anyway....

*Finished*

Under the Dome - Stephen King	Print Length: 1088 pages     (the ending let this down so only 4  faces)
Serial - Jack Kilborn and Blake Crouch (this was awful and don't know if you could class it as a book it was that short, but it was read, so will add it) - (can you give minus scores)
Hide in Plain Sight - Marta Perry Length: 3217 locations    (this was a good story but a bit fluffy for me)
Naked in Death - JD robb Length: 5000+     (loved this but I love this type of genre)
Dead Witch Walking - Kim Harrison Length: 6000+ locations 432 pages      (found a new genre to read and I am in love with it so much so I had to read the second book because I couldn't get enough of the first)

*Currently reading*
The Good, the Bad and the Undead - Kim Harrison Length: 7000+ locations
*To be read*
Adventures of Sherlock Holmes
Alice in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass
Wicked Lovely
The Dark Tide
The Real Enemy
My Soul to Lose
Anna Karenina


----------



## Emily King

*Total Locations: 74,111 *

1. Silver Born by Patricia Briggs - 4541 locations - finished 04/01/2010
2. The Unsung Hero by Suzanne Brockmann - 6388 locations - finished 04/04/2010
3. The Defiant Hero by Suzanne Brockmann - 6486 locations - finished 04/09/2010
4. The 19th Wife: A Novel by David Ebershoff - 8275 locations - finished 04/17/2010
5. Over the Edge by Suzanne Brockmann - 8701 locations - finished 04/19/2010
6. Out of Control by Suzanne Brockmann - 7168 locations - finished 04/22/2010
7. Into the Night by Suzanne Brockmann - 8845 locations - finished 04/25/2010
8. Gone Too Far by Suzanne Brockmann - 8016 locations - finished 04/26/2010
9. Flashpoint by Suzanne Brockmann - 6468 locations - finished 04/27/2010
10. Hot Target by Suzanne Brockmann - 9223 locations - finished 04/30/2010


----------



## RiddleMeThis

April Reading Totals

Finished:
Imitation in Death. Locations completed: 500
Portrait in Death. Locations: 6983
Purity in Death. Locations: 6566
Reunion in Death: Locations: 6493
Seduction in Death. Locations: 6614
Interlude in Death. Locations: 1684
The Handmaids Tale. Locations: 4552
Betrayal in Death. Locations: 6250
Judgement in Death. Locations: 6562
Witness in Death. Locations: 6243
Loyalty in Death. Locations Completed: 1801

Total Locations in April: 54,248  Total Books in April: 11
Total Locations so far in 2010: 115,495 Total Books so far in 2010: 23


----------



## 1131

Inside the CIA by Ronald Kessler   MMPB   358 pages   Finished 4/5/10
The Last Camel Died at Noon by Elizabeth Peters  audio book   15 hours 40 minutes  Finished 4/16/10
Eat, Pray, Love by Elizabeth Gilbert  Kindle book   6242 locations    Finished  4/12/10
A Canticle for Leibowitz by Walter M. Miller    Kindle book  5479 locations  Finished 4/20/10
The Double Comfort Safari Club by Alexander Mccall Smith   Kindle book     3178 locations  Finished 4/28/10


----------



## SinCityReader

1. The Eyre Affair







by Jasper Fforde 5384 locations / 384 pages Started 3/30/10 - Finished 4/6/10

2. Everyone Worth Knowing







by Lauren Weisberger 6151 locations / 448 pages Started 4/6/10 - Finished 4/14/10

3. The Lovely Bones







by Alice Sebold 5117 locations / 352 pages Started 4/14/10 - Finished 4/21/10

4. Me & Emma







by Elizabeth Flock 4331 locations / 336 pages Started 4/21/10 - Finished 4/26/10

5. The Help







by Kathryn Stockett 7691 locations / 464 pages Started 4/26/10 - In Progress


----------



## Winter9

Books April 2010

Books read: 
3 Kindle
-Saving Sailor
-Into the Wild
-Elfhunter
1 Audio
-Warlock

Total 3

Books bought: 1


----------



## summerteeth

FINISHED   

TO BE READ:
The Book of Vice: Very Naughty Things (and How to Do Them) by Peter Segal
Suite Francaise (Paperback) by Irene Nemirovsky
Schrodinger's Ball: A Novel by Adam Felber
The No.1 Ladies' Detective Agency (Movie Tie-in Edition) (The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency) by Alexander McCall Smith
Florida Roadkill: A Novel by Tim Dorsey


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _In Her Name: Legend of the Sword_ by Michael Hicks: 6,889 locations. Begun 3/27, on location 2,445 on 4/1, completed 4/2 -- 4,444 locations read in April.
2. _The Crossroads Cafe_ by Deborah Smith: 7,105 locations. Begun 4/3, completed 4/3.
3. _His Majesty's Dragon_ by Naomi Novik: 5,096 locations. Begun 4/4, completed 4/5.
4. _The Gunslinger_ by Stephen King: 3,881 locations. Begun 4/5, completed 4/7.
5. _MetaGame_ by Sam Landstrom: 6,823 locations. Begun 4/7, completed 4/8.
6. _The Mark_ by Jason Pinter: 4,644 locations. Begun 4/8, completed 4/9.
7. _When Night Falls_ by Margaret Daley: 572 locations. Begun 4/9, completed 4/9.
8. _Murder Takes the Cake_ by Gayle Trent: 2,505 locations. Begun 4/9, completed 4/13.
9. _Watcher of the Dead_ by J. V. Jones: 9,611 locations. Begun 4/14, completed 4/29.
10. _The Mysterious Benedict Society_ by Trenton Lee Stewart: 485 DTB pages (paperback). Begun 4/17, completed 4/17.
11. _The Colorado Kid_ by Stephen King: 1785 locations. Begun 4/30, on location 392 on 4/30.

Running Totals: Final Totals:
Locations read in April: 45,073
DTB pages read in April: 485
Books read start to finish in April: 9
Books read partially in April: 2


----------



## meljackson

You Can't Stop Me by Max Allan Collins- locations 4709. Finished April 1.     
Pretties by Scott Westerfield- locations 5027. Finished April 1.     
No Time for Goodbye by Linwood Barclay- locations 5641. Finished April 2.      
Three to Get Deadly by Janet Evonovich- Finished April 3.      
Die Trying by Lee Child- locations 6432. Finished April 4.      
Look Again by Lisa Scottoline- Finished April 5.     
Before I Fall by Lauren Oliver- locations 5524. Finished April 6.      
The Quickie by James Patterson- locations 4409. Finished April 7.      
Honeymoon by James Patterson- locations 4693. Finished April 8.     
The Year That Follows by Scott Lasser. Finished April 9.    
Hide and Seek by James Patterson- locations 5761. Finished April 11.     
Picture Perfect by Jodi Picoult- Finished April 15.     
The Book Thief by Markus Zusak- locations 6975. Finished April 17. One of the best books I've ever read!!!      
Rooms by James L Rubart- locations 6866. Finished April 20.     
Summer's Child by Diane Chamberlain. Finished April 22.     
Caught by Harlan Coben. Finished April 24.      
Four to Score by Janet Evonovich. Finished April 25.      
Swimsuit by James Patterson. Finished April 28.    
Willow by Julia Hoban. Finished April 30.     

It kills me to see Dona's list right under mine when I'm scrolling to modify my post but it's going to be harder NOT seeing it next month and in the future. 

Melissa


----------



## Anju 

my place holder

1.  Black Powder War by Naomi Novik                           5297 locations     
2.  The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen             4091 locations      
3.  The Night Horseman by Max Brand                          4287 locations   
4.  Saving Sailor by Renee Riva                                    did not finish    (YA, just not in the mood)
5.  Hostile Intent by Michael Walsh                               did  not finish    (too much "evil" from terrorists)
6.  The Guernsey Literary and ... by Annie Barrows      4121 locations      
7.  Secret Sanction by Brian Haig                                 6490 locations     
8.  More Blood, More Sweat and .. by Tom Reynolds      5000 locations       (1st one was better)
9.  Brava, Valentine by Adriana Trigiani                         5700 locations,      
10.  an unnamed beta book,                                        14700 locations       name of 
                                                                                book and author will be released soon and 
                                                                                I'll modify this post at that time
11. The 12 Sacred Traditions of MIL by Haywood Smith  385 locations   
12.In Dog We Trust by Neil S. Plakcy                            5290 locations       for dog lovers
13. Catherine and the Captain, Margaret Lake               10518 locations            
14. Victory of Eagles by Naomi Novik                            4931 locations      
15. Empire of Ivory by Naomi Novik                              5483 locations      
16. The Peacekeepers, The Citadel by Ricky Sides          4154 locations      
17. The Daybreakers by Louis L'Amour                          2849 locations


----------



## Taborcarn

I'll join up for this month.
Completed
"Let the Great World Spin" by Colum McCann DTB 349 pages 
"Primitive" by Mark Nyakanen Kindle 3,790 locs 
"Fight Club" by Chuck Palahniuk Audiobook 5hrs 34mins
"Knives at Dawn" by Andrew Friedman Kindle 5,276 locs 
"Fool" by Christopher Moore DTB 311 pages 
"The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao" by Junot Diaz DTB 352 pages

Currently Reading
"Wolf Hall" by Hilary Mantel Kindle 13,467 locs 55% complete
"Solar" by Ian McEwan DTB 289 pages 80% complete


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Ok, it's finally April!

I got a slow start this month. It's already almost 9 a.m., and I've only read the following:

1. Recherche du Temps Perdu, Marcel Proust, 627852 locations -- ** I bought this for the madeleine recipe, and was disappointed to find out that it wasn't included.
2. Harry Potter and the Sorceror's Stone, J. K. Rowlings, 1632 locations -- **** What? You mean YOU don't have it on YOUR Kindle?
3. The back of the Cheerios box, 458 locations -- **** I laughed! I cried! I improved my serum cholesterol level!
4. The Tale of Peter Rabbit, Beatrix Potter, 316 locations -- ** Not bad, but the sex, violence, and bad language struck me as gratuitous.
5. The Critique of Pure Reason, Immanuel Kant, 3.1415926 locations -- * Badly plotted, with flimsy characters. I expected another page-turner like Prolegomena to Any Future Metaphysics.
6. The Writing on the Wall, the Hand of Fate, 7182 locations -- * I didn't like this one at all and intend to ignore it.
7. The Wasteland, T.S. Elliot, 682 locations -- **** The cruelest month indeed!
8. King Lear, Shakespeare, 040110 locations -- **** Love the Fool.


----------



## angelad

I have a series of 5-6 books to read, so it looks like its going to take me at least a few weeks to get through

1.  Vadim Zeeland Series - Reality Transurfing.


----------



## Leslie

Thalia the Muse said:


> Ok, it's finally April!
> 
> I got a slow start this month. It's already almost 9 a.m., and I've only read the following:
> 
> 1. Recherche du Temps Perdu, Marcel Proust, 627852 locations -- ** I bought this for the madeleine recipe, and was disappointed to find out that it wasn't included.
> 2. Harry Potter and the Sorceror's Stone, J. K. Rowlings, 1632 locations -- **** What? You mean YOU don't have it on YOUR Kindle?
> 3. The back of the Cheerios box, 458 locations -- **** I laughed! I cried! I improved my serum cholesterol level!
> 4. The Tale of Peter Rabbit, Beatrix Potter, 316 locations -- ** Not bad, but the sex, violence, and bad language struck me as gratuitous.
> 5. The Critique of Pure Reason, Immanuel Kant, 3.1415926 locations -- * Badly plotted, with flimsy characters. I expected another page-turner like Prolegomena to Any Future Metaphysics.
> 6. The Writing on the Wall, the Hand of Fate, 7182 locations -- * I didn't like this one at all and intend to ignore it.
> 7. The Wasteland, T.S. Elliot, 682 locations -- **** The cruelest month indeed!
> 8. King Lear, Shakespeare, 040110 locations -- **** Love the Fool.


Ha! I beat you! I read all those AND the back of the toothpaste tube while I was relaxing in the lavabo this morning!

L


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Darn it! I guess I need to start brushing my teeth.


----------



## bebobthefrog

1. The Maze Runner (Maze Runner Trilogy (Hardback)) 384 pages     
2. A Great and Terrible Beauty 416 pages     
3. The Poison Throne 485 pages


----------



## KimME

April Finishes:

*Dead as a Doornail by Charlaine Harris
*Definitely Dead by Charlaine Harris
*The Summoning by Kelley Armstrong
*Fear The Worst by Linwood Barclay
*All Together Dead by Charlaine Harris
Kim


----------



## Monchhichi

I'm in.
Reading :  Three Minutes More


----------



## worktolive

1. *Silver Borne* - Patricia Briggs - 4,541 loc - fin 4/1 - My favorite UF series does not disappoint 
2. *Nine Rules....When Romancing a Rake* - Sarah MacLean - 7,030 loc - fin 4/2 - good Regency romance 
3. *Every Night I'm Yours* - Christie Kelley - 4,466 loc - fin 4/2 - another good Regency 
4. *Love at First Flight* - Marie Force - 4,458 loc - fin 4/3 - good contemporary romance, interesting plot 
5. *Miss Match* - Erynn Mangum - 2,931 loc - fin 4/4 - Freebie, a bit too Christian for me, but otherwise cute story 
6. *Weetzie Bat* - Francesca Lia Block - 845 loc - fin 4/5 - Freebie, YA, short story 
7. *Football Genius* - Tim Green - 2,733 loc - fin 4/5 - Freebie YA, novella, cute story 
8. *Loyalty in Death* - J.D. Robb - 358 p - fin 4/6 - My once a month Roarke fix  
9. *The Proposition* - Judith Ivory - 5,685 loc - fin 4/7 - Regency romance 
10. *The Paid Companion* - Amanda Quick - 375 p - fin 4/8 - Regency romance 
11. *Isn't It Romantic* - Ellen Fisher - 1,821 loc - fin 4/8 - contemp. novella  1/2
12. *Up Close and Dangerous* - Linda Howard - 347 p - fin 4/9 - contemp romance  
13. *Devil in Winter *- Lisa Kleypas - 368 p - fin 4/10 Regency, great love story  1/2
14. *Tied Up, Tied Down* - Lorelei James - 3,481 loc - 4/10 - hot cowboys, fun series 
15. *Rough, Raw and Ready* - Lorelei James - 6,603 loc - 4/11 - more, even hotter cowboys 
16. *The Flirt Coach* - Peta Heskell - Freebie, pointless and boring - *DNF* 
17. *Destiny Kills* - Keri Arthur - 321 p - 4/12 - more PNR than UF, unlike Riley Jensen series 
18. *The Sheik and the Virgin Secretary* - Susan Mallery - 248 p - 4/13 - Awful title, enjoyable story 
19. *Portal* - Imogen Rose - 4,726 loc - 4/13 - YA, Sample sucked me in, full story was not as good 
20. *Smooth Talking Stranger* - Lisa Kleypas - 372 p - 4/14 - great contemporary, great characters  
21. *Dead and Gone* - Charlaine Harris - 3,586 loc - 4/15 - Too short, too much crammed in  1/2
22. *Mr. and Mistress* - Heidi Betts - 185 p - 4/16 - Category, not bad  1/2
23. *Phantom Waltz* - Catherine Anderson - 320 p - 4/17 - disabled heroine, pretty rare in romance 
24. *Songbird* - Maya Banks - 3,070 loc - 4/18 - another hot one  1/2
25. *Working for the Devil* - Lilith Saintcrow - 382 p - 4/18 - Urban Fantasy, loved it 
26. *Start Me Up* - Victoria Dahl - 384 p - 4/20 - great contemporary  1/2
27. *Regina in the Sun* - R.G. Alexander - 3,413 loc - 4/22 - vampires, freebie 
28. *Angelic Avenger* - Kaye Chambers - 3,874 loc - 4/23 - UF, good premise, execution not so good  1/2
29. *Blue-Eyed Devil* - Lisa Kleypas - 328 p - 4/24 - another great contemp romance 
30. *Fire Me Up* - Katie Macalister - PNR - muddled plot, obnoxious heroine - *DNF* 
31. *Sweet Trouble* - Susan Mallery - 374 p - 4/26 - Obnoxious hero 
32. *The Imposters Daughter* - Laurie Sandell - 243 loc - 4/27 - graphic memoir 
33. *Sweet Nothings* - Catherine Anderson - 338 p. - 4/27 - horses, cowboys, sweet romance 
34. *Outliers* - Malcolm Gladwell - 3,840 loc - 4/29 - very informative on a wide range of topics


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm in again!

Currently Reading:
*The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett (K loc.2495-3210)

Gave Up:
*The Weed that Strings the Hangman's Bag* - Alan Bradley (H/C, stopped at page 83)

Finished Reading:



4/5: *Holly Would Dream* - Karen Quinn (K 5242 loc.) Cute chick lit, and how can you miss with references to Audrey Hepburn films?
4/7: *The Luxe *- Anna Godbersen (K 4516 loc.) Teen romance with somewhat predictable plot and some unresolved issues at the end.
4/8: *Darkfever* - Karen Marie Moning (K 4344 loc.)
4/11: *Ramona Quimby, Age 8* - Beverly Cleary (Audio, H/C 208 pages) 
4/11: *A Gift of Grace: A Novel* - Amy Clipston (K 4608 loc.)
4/12: *Sarah Palin Vampire Hunter in Twinkle* - Dan McGirt (K 954 loc.) Short, clever, free.
4/13: *With this Ring, I Thee Dread* - Ruth Ann Nordin (K 5500 loc.)
4/16: *Defiance* - Don Brown (K loc. 4290-6530) For some reason, not as good as the previous 2 in the series.
4/17: *Roses* -Leila Meacham (Sony, H/C p101-624)
4/18: *The Overlook* - Michael Connelly (Sony, H/C 240 pages)
4/19: *The Hedge Knight* - George R. R. Martin (Graphic Novel, Paper, 160 pages, re-read)
4/20: *Ramona Forever* - Beverly Cleary (Audio, H/C 208 pages)
4/20: *Life on Hold* - Karen McQuestion (K 2859 loc.) Best read of the month.
4/21: *The Hedge Knight II* - George R. R. Martin (Graphic Novel, Paper, 152 pages)
4/24: *Ramona's World *- Beverly Cleary (Audio, H/C 240 pages) OK, finally caught up on all the new Ramona books that weren't available when I was a kid!
4/24: *Saving CeeCee Honeycutt* - Beth Hoffman (Sony, H/C 320 pages) Not bad, but not as good as I'd hoped.
4/25: *The Incumbent* - Alton Gansky (K 5104 loc.)  Surprisingly good read of the month.

N


----------



## egh34

I'm in, but give me a break...April just started, I am not sure I even have a thought about a book to read!!

*edit* apparently still in my slump!

1. *Still Alice* by Lisa Genova finished 4-3-10   
2. *Caught* by Harlan Coben finished 4-4-10    
3. *House Rules * by Jodi Picoult finished 4-17     
4. *The Last Song* by Nicholas Sparks finished 4-20   
5. *That Holiday Feeling* by Robyn Carr finished 4-23   
6. *Thirteen Reasons Why* by Jay Asher finished 4-29


----------



## Vicki G.

I'm in again.

Currently reading

1.  Rusty Nail - J.A. Konrath - I promise to get back to this one as soon as I finish The Girls UNLESS it's May 25th and the 3rd "Girl" book is out
2.  The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - finished 4/19
3.  The Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## Malweth

*☼**#*_*Title / Link*_*Author**Format*​*Start*​-*Finish**Genre*​*Size*​*Alt Link*​%​*1.*_Finnegans Wake_James JoyceKindle​15 Jan 2010-?? ?? 2010AFU​8,944​​6%​*☼**2.*_The Count of Monte Cristo_Alexandre Dumas (père)Kindle​26 Jan 2010-?? ?? 2010HistF​17,966​My Mobi​1%​*3.*_The Gargoyle_Andrew DavidsonKindle​31 Jan 2010-?? ?? 2010Uncat​7,026​QO 2 BRG​27%​*4.*_Dragonflight & Dragonquest_Anne McCaffreyKindle​15 Mar 2010-02 Apr 2010SciFi​9,945​http://​100%​*5.*_A Crown of Swords_ (WoT #7)Robert JordanAB iPod​20 Mar 2010-08 Apr 2010Fant​30:31:00​​100%​*6.*_Dragonsong_Anne McCaffreyKindle​04 Apr 2010-08 Apr 2010SciFi​2,168​http://​100%​*7.*_Dragonsinger_Anne McCaffreyKindle​08 Apr 2010-11 Apr 2010SciFi​3,072​http://​100%​*8.*_The Path of Daggers_ (WoT #Robert JordanAB iPod​09 Apr 2010-28 Apr 2010Fant​23:31:00​​100%​*9.*_The Light Fantastic_ (DW#2)Terry PratchettKindle​14 Apr 2010-26 Apr 2010SciFi​3,570​http://​100%​*☼**10.*_Shogun_James ClavellKindle​26 Apr 2010-?? ?? 2010HistF​26,188​http://​11%​*☼**11.*_Winter's Heart_ (WoT #9)Robert JordanAB iPod​29 Apr 2010-?? ?? 2010Fant​24:18:00​​5%​*Totals*​*Start*​-*Finish*​*Size*​​Total LocationsKindle​01 Apr 2010​-01 May 2010​12,804​​Total Audio HH:MMAB iPod​01 Apr 2010​-01 May 2010​34:50​​


----------



## Toby

FINISHED:

1. Irresistable Forces by Brenda Jackson, 2757 Loc's, Good, 4/2/10
2. Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry, 3215 Loc's, Excellent, 4/5/10 
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods by Patricia Reilly Giff, 166 Pages, 3rd Reading, Excellent, 4/7/10
4. A Series of Unfortuate Events #2: The Reptile Room by Lemony Snicket, 1539 Loc's, Good, 4/8/10
5. A Series of Unfortunate Events #3: The Wide Window by Lemony Snicket, 1768 Loc's, Good, 4/11/10
6. A Series of Unfortunate Events #4: The Miserable Mill by Lemony Snicket, 1653 Loc's, Good, 4/12/10
7. Twilight (The Twilight Saga, Book 1) by Stephanie Meyer, 7554 Loc's, Excellent, 4/13/10
8. A Series of Unfortunate Events #5: The Austere Academy by Lemony Snicket, 1860 Loc's, Good, 4/14/10
9. A Series of Unfortunate Events #6 : The Ersatz Elevator by Lemony Snicket, 2151 Loc's, Good, 4/16/10
10. Unbreakable by Sydney Somers, 5550 Loc's, Excellent, 4/18/10
11. The Last Bookstore In America by Amy Stewart, 3340 Loc's, Very Good, 4/20/10
12. Twenty Wishes by Debbie Macomber, 5229 Loc's, Excellent, 4/23/10
13. Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder by Joanne Fluke, 3060 Loc's, (Book 1 of a 2 book bundle.), Excellent, Has recipes included in book., 4/28/10
14. Candy for Christmas by Joanne Fluke, 1059 Loc's, (Book 2 of a 2 book bundle - Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder by Joanne Fluke.), Excellent, Has recipes included in book., 4/30/10


----------



## Dana

I'm in again......


----------



## joanne29

I am in again!

1. The Missguided Souls of Magnolia Springs by Olivia Darnell 470 pgs.  04/10   
2. Not My Daughter by Barbara Delinsky 352 pgs. 4/16   
3. The Walk by Richard Paul Evans 305 pgs 4/16       
4. Widow's Tale by Maureen A. Miller 316 pgs. 4/21    
5. Wench by  Dolen Perkins-Valdez 304 PGS. 4/24     
6. Before I Fall by Lauren Oliver 380 pgs. 4/27     
7. The Solitude of Prime Numbers by Paolo Giordano 288 pgs 4/29      
8. Three Minutes More by Edward O'Dell 166 pgs. 4/30


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm in again.
Reading: The Darker Side by Cody Mcfadyen.  (Didn't finish this, will go back to it later).
Finished:  And Then There Were None by Agatha Christie.
Finished:   The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett, 19042 locations. I struggled with this one.
After this I started 2 or 3 books, nothing just interested me.  Until I started Horns.
Finished:  Horns by Joe Hill (wow!  loved it)
Finished:  Blockade Billy by Stephen King
Finished:  The Hand That First Held Mine by Maggie O'Farrell
Reading:  20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill
Finished:  The Magician's Elephant by Kate DiCamillo
Finished:  The Girl With the Dragon Tatoo by Stieg Larsson
Reading:  The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson


----------



## Seamonkey

TitleRatingAuthorlocs/pagesstartfinish*A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog







******Dean Koontz3052/28809/30/200910/04/2009*The Help







******Kathryn Stockett7442/46410/04/200910/10/2009*Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman







***Jon Krakauer6220/41610/10/200910/17/2009*My Journey With Farrah: A Story of our Life, Love and Friendship







****Alana Stewart3215/28810/17/200910/18/2009*The Time of My Life







******Patrick Swayze and Lisa Niemi3334/25610/18/200910/20/2009*Travelling with Pomegranates: A Mother-Daughter Story







*****Sue Monk Kidd & Ann Kidd Taylor3989/30410/20/200910/24/2009*Every Patient Tells a Story: Medical Mysteries and the Art of Diagnosis







*****Lisa Sanders4828/30410/24/200910/28/2009*The Kids Are All Right: A Memoir







*****Diana Liz Amanda & Dan Welch 4627/35210/28/200910/30/2009October Summary8 books36707/267209/30/200910/30/2009*Sarah's Key







******Tatiana de Rosnay4194/30410/30/200911/03/2009*The Lacuna







******Barbara Kingsolver8132/52811/03/200911/15/2009*Escape







*****Carolyn Jessop5369/41311/04/200911/07/2009*Half Broke Horses: A True-Life Novel







******Jeannette Walls3658/28811/15/200911/18/2009*Notes Left Behind







******Brooke & Keith Desserich2819/27211/18/200911/21/2009*No Time to Wave Goodbye: A Novel







*****Jacquelyn Mitchard4097/24011/21/200911/22/2009November Summary6 books28269/204510/30/200911/22/2009*The Queen Mother: The Official Biography







*****William Shawcross25343/112011/22/200912/07/2009*Knit Two







*****Kate Jacobs4670/33612/07/200912/11/2009*Knit the Season: A Friday Night Knitting Club Novel







* 
*[td]****[/td][td]Kate Jacobs[/td][td]3668/272[/td][td]12/11/2009[/td][td]12/14/2009[/td]*
*
[tr][td]Every Last Cuckoo







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Kate Maloy[/td][td]2580/304[/td][td]12/14/2009[/td][td]12/15/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Messenger: The Legacy of Mattie J. T. Stepanek and Heartsongs







[/td][td]many**[/td][td]Jeni Stepanek & Larry Lindner[/td][td]5494/336[/td][td]12/16/2009[/td][td]12/18/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Crazy for the [URL=Storm:]Storm:: A Memoir of Survival[/url]







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Norman Ollestad[/td][td]3280/288[/td][td]12/18/2009[/td][td]12/20/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Stones into Schools: Promoting Peace with Books, Not Bombs, in Afghanistan and Pakistan







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Greg Mortenson[/td][td]5680/448[/td][td]12/20/2009[/td][td]12/24/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Under the Dome: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Stephen King[/td][td]17947/1088[/td][td]12/24/2009[/td][td]12/27/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Same Kind of Different As Me: A Modern-Day Slave, an International Art Dealer, and the Unlikely Woman Who Bound Them Together







l[/td][td]****[/td][td]Ron Hall and Denver Moore[/td][td]2615/224[/td][td]12/27/2009[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]December Summary[/td][td][/td][td]9 books[/td][td]72457/4456[/td][td]11/22/2009[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]I Wasn't Ready to Say Goodbye: Surviving, Coping & Healing After the Sudden Death of a Loved One







[/td][td]***[/td][td]Brook Noel and Pamela D Blair[/td][td]6068/336[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Hospital Sketches







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Louisa May Alcott[/td][td]1123/150[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Pawprints of Katrina: Pets Saved and Lessons Learned







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Cathy Scott[/td][td]2644/256[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][td]01/04/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Radium Halos: A novel about the Radium Dial Painters







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Shelley Stout[/td][td]4549/224[/td][td]01/04/2009[/td][td]01/06/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]La's Orchestra Saves the World







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Alexander McCall Smith[/td][td]3518/304[/td][td]01/07/2010[/td][td]01/10/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Jonathan Safran Foer[/td][td]4793/368[/td][td]01/10/2010[/td][td]01/12/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Suite Francaise







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Irene Nemirovsky[/td][td]7613/448[/td][td]01/13/2010[/td][td]01/17/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Crossroads Cafe







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Deborah Smith[/td][td]7105/365[/td][td]01/17/2010[/td][td]01/20/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Lit: A Memoir







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Mary Karr[/td][td]6184/400[/td][td]01/20/2010[/td][td]01/27/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Sit, Ubu, Sit: How I went from Brooklyn to Hollywood with the same woman, the same dog, and a lot less hair







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Gary David Goldberg[/td][td]3511/272[/td][td]01/27/2010[/td][td]01/29/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Manic: A Memoir







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Terri Cheney[/td][td]2818/256[/td][td]01/29/2010[/td][td]01/30/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Here If You Need Me: A True Story







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Kate Braestrup[/td][td]2843/224[/td][td]01/30/2010[/td][td]01/31/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]January Summary[/td][td][/td][td]12 books[/td][td]51646/3610[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][td]01/31/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Girls Like Us: Carole King, Joni Mitchell, Carly Simon -- And the Journey of a Generation







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Sheila Weller[/td][td]10112/592[/td][td]02/01/2010[/td][td]02/10/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]It's Not Easy Being Green And Other Things to Consider (DTB)[/td][td]****[/td][td]Jim Henson, the Muppets and Friends[/td][td]nnnn/193[/td][td]02/07/2010[/td][td]02/07/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]South of Broad: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Pat Conroy[/td][td]10104/528[/td][td]02/10/2010[/td][td]02/21/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Rebecca Skloot[/td][td]6013/368[/td][td]02/21/2010[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]February Summary[/td][td][/td][td]4 books[/td][td]26229/1681[/td][td]02/01/2009[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Half the Sky: Turning Oppression into Opportunity for Women Worldwide







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Nicholas D. Kristof and Sheryl Wudunn[/td][td]5281/320[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][td]03/04/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Saving Henry: A Mother's Journey (which I HAVE on my Kindle but Amazon now claims isn't available on Kindle?)[/td][td]****[/td][td]Laurie Strongin[/td][td]3826/288[/td][td]03/04/2010[/td][td]03/06/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Comfort Food







[/td][td]***[/td][td]Kate Jacobs[/td][td]4602/336[/td][td]03/06/2010[/td][td]03/09/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]I Am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Nujood Ali with Delphine Minoui trans. by Linda Coverdale[/td][td]1827/192[/td][td]03/10/2010[/td][td]03/11/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Merle's Door: Lessons from a Freethinking Dog







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Ted Kerasote[/td][td]6102/416[/td][td]03/12/2010[/td][td]03/19/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]We Are Their Heaven: Why the Dead Never Leave Us







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Allison DuBois[/td][td]2537/240[/td][td]03/19/2010[/td][td]03/21/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Irresistible Henry House







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Lisa Grunwald[/td][td]6990/432[/td][td]03/21/2010[/td][td]03/25/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Thank You For All Things







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Sandra Kring[/td][td]5398/448[/td][td]03/26/2010[/td][td]03/31/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]March Summary[/td][td][/td][td]8 books[/td][td]36563/2672[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][td]03/31/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Open







[/td][td][/td][td]Andre Agassi[/td][td]8089/400[/td][td]04/01/2010[/td][td]04/nn/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]April Summary[/td][td][/td][td]0 books[/td][td]/[/td][td]04/01/2010[/td][td]04/04/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]YTD Summary[/td][td][/td][td]45 books[/td][td]251871/18640[/td][td]09/30/2009[/td][td]03/31/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]I Am Ozzy (reading DTV signed by Ozzy)







[/td][td][/td][td]Ozzy Osbourne[/td][td]nnnn/416[/td][td]02/05/2010[/td][td]nn/nn/2010[/td][/tr]

*


----------



## Leslie

I love to read said:


> I'd like to join


You have. Welcome. Make sure to *modify* your original post to list what you are reading. You can look at some of the entries on this thread to get an idea of how people list their books and so on. There is no set rule about listing. Enjoy...


----------



## geko29

*The Two Towers* by J.R.R. Tolkein; 7148 locs, 448 pp; More of the greatness that is LOTR.
*The Return of the King* and Appendices by J.R.R Tolkein; 11475 locs, 544 pp; So good even the extra material is worth reading.
*The Sleep of the Gods* by James Sperl; 9482 locs, 426 pp; Exciting and interesting take on the Zombie-apocalypse genre.

Running total: 3 books, 28105 locations, 1418 pages.


----------



## F1Wild

1. *Moloka'i* by Alan Brennert 
2. *Wench* by Dolen Perkins-Valdez
3. *Twilight in the Forbidden City *by Reginald Fleming Johnston
4. *The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo* by Stieg Larsson


----------



## DD

*Finished** Title** Author** Length*April 7 "Rising Tide" Nora Roberts 8020 locationsApril 10 "Inner Harbor" Nora Roberts 10085 locationsApril 14 "Chesapeake Blue" Nora Roberts 10091 locationsApril 18 "The Girl Who Played With Fire" Stieg Larssen April 28 "Playing for Pizza" John Grisham 3502 locations


----------



## alexandtysmama

I'm in for month two. Here's hoping I actually have time to read.

Currently reading
The Killing Dance (Anita Blake Series book #6) - Laurell K Hamilton - 54% complete 

Dark Lover (Black Dagger brotherhood series) - J.R. ward - via DTB for bath time.


----------



## drenfrow

A little late but I'd like to join. I love looking at everyone's list. This year I decided, for the first time in my life, to keep a record of the books I've read, so I can actually do this. (Thanks Annalog for the table instructions.)


*Date Finished **Book**Author**Locations/Pages **Genre**Format*4/2ElfhunterC.S. Marks11957FantasyKindle4/3The Gem Collector P.G. Wodehouse 2500HumorKindle4/3The Long WalkStephen King4823GeneralKindle4/4Adelaide EinsteinApril Hamilton310 pp.Chick Lit Kindle4/7SnowballApril Hamilton346 pp.Chick LitKindle4/10Microbe HuntersPaul de Kruif372 ppScienceDTB4/11A Deeper SleepDana Stabenow307 pp.MysteryDTB4/12Valor's ChoiceTanya Huff409 pp.Sci FiDTB4/13The Witch of Blackbird Pond Elizabeth Speare256 pp.Childrens/YA DTB4/18The Age of WonderRichard Holmes12374ScienceKindle4/18Gods Behaving BadlyMarie Phillips5905HumorKindle4/21Wit'ch GateJames Clemens8570FantasyKindle4/24Wit'ch StarJames Clemens9436FantasyKindle4/25The Unbearable Lightness of Scones Alexander McCall Smith 6097HumorKindle4/27A Fete Worse Than DeathDolores Gordon-Smith284 pp.MysteryDTB4/28Mad About the Boy?Dolores Gordon-Smith302 pp.MysteryDTB4/30No Nest For the WicketDonna Andrews320 pp.MysteryDTB

Currently Reading:


----------



## Annalog

I am using the Table feature in Preview. Of the icons in the second row, there are three that show a 3x3 grid of boxes. The first has all white boxes. This creates the table (table) tags. The second has the first row of boxes blue. This creates the row (tr) tags. The third has a single blue box. This creates the column (td) tags. I find it easier to read if I start each row on a new line but this is not necessary. The text in the code box below will display as the table shown below the code box. I also made the text in the first row *bold* (b tag) so that it looks more like a table. Hope this helps. No need to reply in this thread. Later I will delete this post and put the contents at the end of my book post for this month. That way we can keep this thread easier to follow.


Code:


[table]
[tr][td][b]Column 1 in Row 1[/b][/td][td][b]Column 2[/b][/td][td][b]Column 3[/b][/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Row 2[/td][td]Text in column 2[/td][td]Column 3[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Row 3[/td][td]More text in column 2[/td][td]Column 3[/td][/tr]
[/table]


*Column 1 in Row 1**Column 2**Column 3*Row 2Text in column 2Column 3Row 3More text in column 2Column 3


----------



## angelad

I'm still on 3rd installment in Vadim Zeelands series.


----------



## cheerio

Sorry I couldnt play the game this month


----------



## loca

cheerio said:


> Sorry I couldnt play the game this month


Next month is just around the corner.


----------



## JessyV

I'm in- For April I'm reading

1. The Host by Stephenie Meyer
2. The Herbal  Handbook by David Hoffman
3. Hunting Ground by Patricia Briggs


----------



## ayuryogini

I can't believe I just discovered this thread (so I'm starting late). I'll try to remember what I read in April. (I've been so busy checking out the Accessories threads, so at least she is well-dressed) Reading on the Kindle? What a concept!

Thanks to Annalog for the code for the table; I hope you keep that easily retrievable; I tried to follow it and just messed up, but when I was able to copy and paste what you had written, Success!!
(All books are in Kindle form)


*Date Finished **Book**Author**Locations*AprThe Girl With the Dragon Tattoo Stieg Larsson 9048AprFront Row: Anna WintourJerry Oppenheimer 4754Apr 24The Girl Who Played With FireStieg Larsson10532


----------



## Leslie

I am going to unsticky this thread. The May thread has been started for all who want to participate.

L


----------

